# G.E.C.



## ICE (Jun 15, 2013)

There will come a day when I have seen every possible mistake.....that's still a long way off.

The grounding electrode conductor enters the wall.





The GEC lands inside a service panel cabinet.





Visual aid for the engineers:


----------



## jar546 (Jun 15, 2013)

Again, priceless.

Is that romex connector listed as a grounding lug?


----------



## electriclese (Jun 15, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Is that romex connector listed as a grounding lug?


Would that matter?  I thought the GEC has to go directly to the ground bus bar?

Priceless indeed.  Was this a home owners workmanship?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 15, 2013)

electriclese said:
			
		

> Would that matter?  I thought the GEC has to go directly to the ground bus bar?Priceless indeed.  Was this a home owners workmanship?


it was a joke, hence the wink.  No it would not matter but I can easily see an excuse like that.  Amazing stuff ICE


----------



## ICE (Jun 15, 2013)

electriclese said:
			
		

> Would that matter?  I thought the GEC has to go directly to the ground bus bar?Priceless indeed.  Was this a home owners workmanship?


Sad to say this was done by a contractor.  I don't think that he is a newbie either.  He was adamant that he's been doing it this way for years.  He rattled off a half dozen cities that require this.

I have been performing 6 to 14 inspections a day with 2 to 5 service panels as part of the work.  3 out of 100 contractors are repeat offenders.  I'll see 97% one time in my career.  I'll remember this guy.


----------



## mjf (Jun 15, 2013)

Intersystem bonding bridge not required in your area?


----------



## ICE (Jun 15, 2013)

mjf said:
			
		

> Intersystem bonding bridge not required in your area?


When that came into the code, I was told not to push it.  So yes it is required.  Is it really called a bridge?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 15, 2013)

mjf said:
			
		

> Intersystem bonding bridge not required in your area?


250.95

It took about 1 full year for all of the electricians to catch on to that one.


----------



## ICE (Jun 18, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> 250.95It took about 1 full year for all of the electricians to catch on to that one.


We're still working on the concept.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 18, 2013)

Please tell me you have at least 1 professional contractor out there.  Please.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jun 18, 2013)

Tiger,

Who's boot is that in the photo in post #1?

It looks like mine.


----------



## ICE (Jun 18, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Tiger,Who's boot is that in the photo in post #1?
> 
> It looks like mine.


I'll ask him where he got it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 18, 2013)

You get some amazing photos...


----------

